
Helium Hydride Ion - zeristor
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helium_hydride_ion
======
zeristor
Sounds like an impressive chemical; it’s made by the decay of a Tritium
molecule, T2, and is the strongest acid.

Although it doesn’t say if it can oxygenate HF.

“In fact, HeH+ is the strongest known acid, with a proton affinity of 177.8
kJ/mol.”

